# error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol



## Neustart (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein .lib Projekt mit allen C Dateien unter Visual Studio 2008. Das Projekt läuft gut.. Jetzt möchte ich eine entsprechende .dll Datei Erstellen. Ich habe Konfiguration für Projekt geändert. Dann habe ich 13 Fehlermeldungen nur in zwei Dateien api.o und transports.o. Alle ähnlich wie error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol. In alle .h Dateien habe ich folgende Dinge einschreiben.

#ifdef __cplusplus
extern "C" {
#endif /

#ifdef __cplusplus
} 
#endif

Was soll ich machen? Bitte mir helfen.


----------



## Anfänger92 (21. August 2009)

Ich würde das einfach mal rauslassen.

Solang du die DLL dirket dazu linkst, sollte alles funktionieren.

Nur wenn du die DLL "manuell" lädst brauchst du das ganze.

Gruß
Anfänger


----------



## vfl_freak (21. August 2009)

Moin,

sehr hilfreich ist hierbei auch immer die Hilfe  

Markiere einfach den Term "LNK2019" und drücke <F1> ;-]
Dann erfährst Du 'ne ganze Menge zum aufgetretenen Problem 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deepthroat (21. August 2009)

Hi.

Poste mal die ganze Fehlermeldung, welche Symbole werden denn nicht gefunden? Und du sprichst jetzt von der Erstellung der DLL selbst, oder?

Hast du denn für die DLL auch die entsprechenden __declspec Deklarationen für import / export vorgenommen?

Gruß


----------

